
Keras JS: neural networks with GPU in the browser - mirceasoaica
https://transcranial.github.io/keras-js/
======
misiti3780
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12704889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12704889)

------
willerboy
I uploaded trumps twitter image to Inception V3 demo.

Results are impressive.

hamster - 13% Persian cat - 9% mask - 2% Siamese cat - 2% bow tie - 2%

------
amelius
Can this be as efficient as implementing training/evaluating a neural network
natively? If not, why not?

